# Fischer Bike Germany. Trying to identify.



## sliderule43 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just bought a bike on Craigslist. Seller purchased at garage sale so no history.

Doesn't say Gary Fischer, just Fischer. Am giving to my daughter-in-law.

It's 21 speeds, made in Germany, flatbar, fenders, round black bell, and a front light that's driven by the motion of the rear tire. No battery needed. Chrome rack. Sram shifters instructions say model MRX 170. Metallic silver. The paint is in good shape so I guess it's not a vintage model. Can't find a model number. Fairly light, and handles very well. 

Anyone have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

they are usually low-mid level bikes

here's their website
http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke.de/


----------



## sliderule43 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Thanks for the only response. Odd tire size 700x 42.*

I guess when you buy a bike made in Europe, the tire sizes are a little different. So are the looks. Squarish fenders instead of rounded.

Other than that inconvenience, it's a sharp looking bike, with very precise steering. For $ 50 on craigslist, I'll pay a little extra for new tires and have some fun with it.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sliderule43 said:


> I guess when you buy a bike made in Europe, the tire sizes are a little different. So are the looks. Squarish fenders instead of rounded.
> 
> Other than that inconvenience, it's a sharp looking bike, with very precise steering. For $ 50 on craigslist, I'll pay a little extra for new tires and have some fun with it.


700c is the common size for road/cross bikes...


----------



## sliderule43 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Thanks. What threw me was the 700 x 42 (see full comment).*

My Schwinn cruiser is 700 X 38. When I googled the 700 x 42 size, mostly UK sellers were listed. The one US seller had very high prices. I'll stop by my LBS and check to see if I need the exact size.

I just gave the bike to my daughter-in-law and hate to have her spend her own money on a bike I just gave her.

Thank you


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sliderule43 said:


> My Schwinn cruiser is 700 X 38. When I googled the 700 x 42 size, mostly UK sellers were listed. The one US seller had very high prices. I'll stop by my LBS and check to see if I need the exact size.
> 
> I just gave the bike to my daughter-in-law and hate to have her spend her own money on a bike I just gave her.
> 
> Thank you


I hope she loves the bike 

as you probably know, the 42 size is the width of the tire so it is just a matter of clearance (and personal taste), but "in general" other 700c tires should fit...

for more info on tire sizing you can check out http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire_sizing.html


----------



## sliderule43 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Great. Thanks. I went to the web site you suggested, and it is very informative.*

Thanks again.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sliderule43 said:


> Thanks again.


No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Fischer Germany also made some mid to high end bikes like this early 2000 model that is carbon frame that mimics the Trek Y design but does not use the URT instead a single pivot. Bergwerk and Stork are the more famous brands to come out of Germany and most recently Bionicon.


----------



## sliderule43 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Thanks. Their Web Site is in German. What ---*

Thanks for responding. Their web site is in German, so that didn't help me.

What I like about the bike, is that it is fully accessorized. The paint quality is excellent, and being European, it has that retro look just coming into fashion here. There's something about the bike that says quality. It may be a low end model, in Europe, but it sure looks nice to me here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

sliderule43 said:


> Just bought a bike on Craigslist. Seller purchased at garage sale so no history.
> 
> Doesn't say Gary Fischer, just Fischer. Am giving to my daughter-in-law.
> 
> ...


Mine is almost the same, except for the the Sram shifters, mine is shimano grip shift with 21 speed shimano (malaysia) rd and fd. Colored flat black fenders and rack. Ill try to post some pics of it. Ah, and a white selle italia saddle. Bought it only for 20 euros.


----------

